# calgary/carpentry work



## jdiz (Sep 14, 2010)

hi All,

i am looking for some information about calgary as a place to live & work.....my boyfriend & i are looking to move in March 2012 from dublin, we have a 1 year IEC visa & are applying for the second one in jan so hope to have 2 years visa's to use before we go.... for some reason i am liking the sound of calgary in terms of work & life & climate..... even though i understand the winters are very very harsh. 

i would love to hear from anyone who has made this move, did it take long to get work, what are the wages like.... what is life like there? woul you recommend it. is it hard to find work on an IEC visa? We are hoping to stay away from typical working holiday jobs but at the same time will be flexible if we have to! ....this might be a more permanent move if we can do that so would appreciate any advice/information at all. 

thanks !


----------



## Ilz (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi there; 

Sounds like you're in the same position as my partner and I.. We just received our IEC approved and are looking to travel for a couple of months then hopefully get to Canada in June-July 2012. We are from Australia and were initially planning on Vancouver but after some research and friendly advice it seems it's a little too expensive.. So we've decided to look into Calgary.. And yes we too have heard it's prettttty cold! But one of the reasons we want Canada is the climate. As with you guys we are open to doing any job but would prefer something in our fields or related. I am a social worker and have applied for my degree to be recognized by the Canadian body of social work so I can attach that to my resume. My partner is a plumber and is currently doing an extra course so hopefully that helps. He is open to any labouring job. 

Have you had any luck with some advice?

Cheers 
Ilz


----------



## jdiz (Sep 14, 2010)

i havent had any advice yet but found some pages on facebook - irish in calgary & that sort of thing so going to try there too!!


----------

